# Our New Baby!



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2011)

Aww!

Looks like my Newley!


----------



## Grace (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww!!! Too cute!


----------



## Trajan (Jun 6, 2011)

Babby Kitean?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jun 6, 2011)

Squee alert!


----------



## Ropey (Jun 6, 2011)

I've not been able to refuse a kitten that fits in my palm.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Babby Kitean?



Tawny Kitaen?


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 6, 2011)

So cute! If the wife wasn't allergic to cats we would have one ourselves. I am a dog person, but cats are such low maintanence they just make more sense for busy people.


----------



## JBeukema (Jun 6, 2011)

So... Chinese food tonight?


----------



## Ropey (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## boedicca (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606
> ...




Ahhhhh...what a cute lil puddin'!


----------



## Vel (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606
> ...



 He's too cute.


----------



## xsited1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606
> ...



So cute!  My kids just love animals.  They probably get that from me.  My youngest loves cats.  He'd like to get another one, but we tell him our tabby would be really mad at us and I know she would because she is a cranky old woman who is very territorial.  

BTW, there's nothing more expensive than a free cat.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> ...



I know, we are going to take him to the vet here in 25 minutes.....but it's worth any money we spend to make sure he's going to be a healthy kitty and live a long, spoiled life with us!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


And even.... To have it verified it's really a boy and not a girlie! Really hard to tell when they are very young sometimes.

Would you name it "bulge" after Anthony Weiner? Please?


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Hahahahahahha!

Mini EZ already named him/her Napoleon~!  Or I guess if it's a girl, Desiree?


----------



## Douger (Jun 6, 2011)

I like it.
If it has to be confined to a flat in the Nazi empire and wear( JEW_elry/ID,rabies tag) please consider sending it my way, It'll have to compete with the constrictors for food but cats are pretty intelligent.
Very intelligent, in reality.


----------



## Anachronism (Jun 6, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> BTW, there's nothing more expensive than a free cat.



Wanna bet? Try a free horse.


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, the vet said he's healthy for a stray,  ~ but  he just has an eye infection. 

He weighs .9 pounds, not even one pound yet! So tiny! He's a BOY! 

Can't even get his shots until he's about 7 weeks old, but he's on a treatment for his eyes. 

But, all in all he's a healthy, loved, spoiled kitty!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

Douger said:


> I like it.
> If it has to be confined to a flat in the Nazi empire and wear( JEW_elry/ID,rabies tag) please consider sending it my way, It'll have to compete with the constrictors for food but cats are pretty intelligent.
> Very intelligent, in reality.



I have no idea what you just said except that you think our kitty is cute!


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 6, 2011)

prrrrrrrrfect!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anachronism said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, there's nothing more expensive than a free cat.
> ...



No kidding! My dad won a pony at the VFW years ago, my sister wanted to keep it so bad. So he let her, but she had to pay for his food, etc. 

So she got a job delivering papers, and delivered  them riding the pony! 

She still loves horses, has 3 she owns now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 6, 2011)

Ropey said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Babby Kitean?
> ...



I remember when she beat up her MLB pitcher husband!  

Tawny Kitaen: Major League Hitter | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, the vet said he's healthy for a stray,  ~ but  he just has an eye infection.
> 
> He weighs .9 pounds, not even one pound yet! So tiny! He's a BOY!
> 
> ...


Excellent news!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> BTW, there's nothing more expensive than a free cat.


A free boat!

BOAT: Break Out Another Thousand!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606
> ...




woohoo! kitten lovin is just the best thing in the world! If you need help...PM me.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



*ahem* Josephine...


----------



## random3434 (Jun 6, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Ah, you didn't know Napoleon's other love, Desiree? I read about it as a teen!


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 6, 2011)

Awww...a kitten. Looks like my little Pixie when I first got her


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 6, 2011)

Cats are cute. I have taken care of several over the years. They are very enjoyable company, but, I always get this feeling that they would eat me if they were big enough.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Cats are cute. I have taken care of several over the years. They are very enjoyable company, but, I always get this feeling that they would eat me if they were big enough.


Umm.... They WILL eat you, but only if hungry enough.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606
> ...



Keekees!!!

Why is it just now I learn your last name is Kitten?  Do the kids get teased a lot at school?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Cats are cute. I have taken care of several over the years. They are very enjoyable company, but, I always get this feeling that they would eat me if they were big enough.



Dog licking is just their way of tasting you in advance.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 6, 2011)

Midnight Marauder said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Cats are cute. I have taken care of several over the years. They are very enjoyable company, but, I always get this feeling that they would eat me if they were big enough.
> ...



They must be realy pissed off at being down sized. I can tell that they have never been domesticated. I kind of respect them for that.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jun 6, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


They don't give a shit. Humans are useful to them, for now. The Mother Ship will be coming for them one day, as well. At such time, all the kittehs of the Earth will stand in judgement on Mankind in general. They take notes, they cross-check them, they remember everything.

Treat kittehs nice.


----------



## Dude111 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ahhhhhh so beautiful!!

Thank you for sharing and i hope you have MANY WONDERFUL YEARS with him


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 7, 2011)

Name it Babby.

You really have no other choice...other than Trolololo


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 11, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> My sister found him in a milk crate out by her horse barn. The momma cat had abandoned him, so she asked if we would take this little kitty in. We said "YES!" and now he is a part of our family too, along with Big Kitten and Little Kitten! This is Baby Kitten!
> 
> 
> View attachment 13606
> ...



Awwww! how beautiful. BK LK and TK.. what a family.. do they all get along? There is nothing better n a good little tabby kat.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2011)

my mother is convinced that any woman who has more than 2 cats is a lesbo......


----------



## Douger (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice. The first good news of the week for me.
Gracias.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 13, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> my mother is convinced that any woman who has more than 2 cats is a lesbo......




I have 6...but they are all boys!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 13, 2011)

I will post some more pics later.

My legs are all scratched up from the little baby trying to climb up them! Summer, shorts and little kitty claws don't make for fun times!

But it's worth it, he's a joy to have, he's biting my arm as I type this!  


*Oh, the middle kitty and him are best friends, the 7 year old cat is still scared of the baby lol!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 13, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> I will post some more pics later.
> 
> My legs are all scratched up from the little baby trying to climb up them! Summer, shorts and little kitty claws don't make for fun times!
> 
> ...




Trim his claws!


----------



## random3434 (Jun 13, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I will post some more pics later.
> ...



Yes mother!


----------



## syrenn (Jun 13, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




good girl! *pats head*


----------



## random3434 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mini EZ took this one of the baby with my cell. 


SO CUTE!


----------

